# Paint before or after bodykit install?



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

I getting ready to install my erebuni gtr (285a) kit on my 200sx 
I dont know if i should get the car and body kit painted seperately then install or after I have everything installed 
the main reason i ask is the side skirts and the door panel cover up a large section of the side of the car and dont know if its a good idea to leave the old color behind the panels since I am going towards a different color there going to have to remove the orginal color 
I need advice :cheers:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You can have them match the color to the car first (make an appointment or something similar), then leave and have them spray separately. You can keep the car that way.

Seth


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

You should test fit everything and get it all lined up the way you want it. Once you have this hammered out then take it somewhere and get it painted to match. This way your not having to mess with it too much when you get the painted parts back like drilling holes etc...

In no way am I telling you to drive it around unpainted.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

I didnt think about that 
I'll properly fit the kit then remove it; get the car and kit painted seperately then reinstall them.


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

:thumbup: sounds like a plan!


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

what would you recomend doing if you were to mold the skirts on though? paint the skirt first. mold it on and then paint it all? or just do one clean paint?


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> what would you recomend doing if you were to mold the skirts on though? paint the skirt first. mold it on and then paint it all? or just do one clean paint?


Mold them first and then paint. Since they will be molded why paint something that won't be seen anymore.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

well just about what was said earlier about not wanting the body color to be different underneath is all.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

do it after u get a body kit..it makes sence to me that way..why pay twice


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> do it after u get a body kit..it makes sence to me that way..why pay twice


 when i got my GTR body kit for my 95 sentra i didn't paint the whole car but i thought about it, i painted the body kit seperatly and then i put it on. 
I figured that if i put the kit on and then i go get the whole car painted.. that would mean that some parts of the bumpers ..etc wouldn't be painted totaly becuase they might be overlaping with the frame of the car. I know that shops can do it (take off the bumpers / side skirts before painting , paint the car and then put the painted bumpers back on) but they will charge you extra labor for it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I say put everything on then paint it. yeah you have to drive it around unpainted for a while, but if you scratch it while putting it on, then you're not having to have a touch up afterwards. Just make sure you can have it painted REALLY soon after getting it installed, so its not driven around looking like total shit.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I say put everything on then paint it. yeah you have to drive it around unpainted for a while, but if you scratch it while putting it on, then you're not having to have a touch up afterwards. Just make sure you can have it painted REALLY soon after getting it installed, so its not driven around looking like total shit.


when i put my kit on i didn't scrap it, you just have to be carefull, thats all


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> when i put my kit on i didn't scrap it, you just have to be carefull, thats all


some of us are a little...um well clumsy though.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

I havent got it painted or finish installing yet Ive been busy. I still think am going to paint them seperatly. True there is a chance of scratching it but there are some areas that they wont be able reach with kit installed. I'll take my chances


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> some of us are a little...um well clumsy though.


when i installed my kit, i put towels and stuff on the ground so that the parts of the kit dont hit the ground and get scraped, and then all you have to do is be carefull..where you drill.


----------

